# New Emergency Response Models



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if any of you have chance to use any of these emergency response models. I use them frequently because one of my many responsibilities is to evaluate what happens if a facility has a 'catastrophic' release of hazardous waste.

Many of my co-workers call me the 'Donut of Death' guy since that was the best way I could explain the concept to mostly non-engineers. 

The CAMEO, ALOHA, and MARPLOT models have been updated this month. You can download them for free at:

Donut of Death Models

JR


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 6, 2007)

Ive used Cameo in the past and its pretty easy and works rather well. They even showed us how to use it during my HAZWOPER course which was rather unexpected.


----------

